# Medicare Increases Announced for 2022  Monthly Part B up $21.60 and Yearly Deductible also increased by $30.00



## Owlivia (Nov 12, 2021)

The govt has announced the new rates for 2022 Medicare Part B and its yearly deductible.   Part B for most people is rising by $21.60 per month from $148.50 to $170.10.  The yearly deductible has risen from $203 to $233 an increase of $30.00.

https://www.aarp.org/health/medicare-insurance/info-2021/part-b-premiums-increase.html

After these increases and the cable company taking the rest of the SS increase there will be nearly nothing left for me.  My cable company, the only cable available, almost matches the increase each and every time.   

Well, that's the announcement from the govt, you can read it for any other details.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Nov 12, 2021)

I see it is one of those release at end of business on Friday and then run for hills and hide, type of reports.  The type they hope will get lost in the weekend news cycle.


----------



## oldpop (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 13, 2021)

That’s a big jump, but Medicare is still a great deal.

It’s hard to believe that before 1965 when President Johnson signed Medicare into law that we were all on our own when it came to our healthcare costs.

President Truman proposed a national health care fund in 1945.  Truman received the first Medicare card in 1965.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 15, 2021)

Owlivia said:


> The govt has announced the new rates for 2022 Medicare Part B and its yearly deductible.   Part B for most people is rising by $21.60 per month from $148.50 to $170.10.  The yearly deductible has risen from $203 to $233 an increase of $30.00.
> 
> https://www.aarp.org/health/medicare-insurance/info-2021/part-b-premiums-increase.html
> 
> ...



Strange how this always happens, huh?   
*It’s the largest dollar increase in the history of Medicare ......*

https://www.syracuse.com/health/202...remium-increase-for-2022-is-biggest-ever.html


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2021)

Even though I agree that it's a good deal anyway, and I appreciate the work that was done to have it at all, both noted in above posts,

That's a big and difficult price hike for some of us.
And many of the Part D insurances will spike at the same time.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Strange how this always happens, huh?
> *It’s the largest dollar increase in the history of Medicare ......*
> 
> https://www.syracuse.com/health/202...remium-increase-for-2022-is-biggest-ever.html



I hope it will not start to increase *at this year's pace,* yearly from now on!


----------



## richard pitts (Dec 1, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Strange how this always happens, huh?
> *It’s the largest dollar increase in the history of Medicare ......*
> 
> https://www.syracuse.com/health/202...remium-increase-for-2022-is-biggest-ever.html



My insurance Part c - g was going to 166.66. Had Cigna since I retired - started shopping. The govt pays the insurance companies to insure you, guess that is why there are so many companies advertising. I changed to USAA my age is 67 same plan is 119.34 and will go to 123.00 something next time I renew. Deductible is 235. at this time, that is better than policies that have outrages deductibles. If you have no health issues lock in with a good company and they can not drop you unless you miss payments. I live in Texas and asked Texas about the 148.00 added to my retirement ss check and got it. My opinion part c plans g is very good. These things were found by me not a finders fee person that calls you.


----------



## richard pitts (Dec 2, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Strange how this always happens, huh?
> *It’s the largest dollar increase in the history of Medicare ......*
> 
> https://www.syracuse.com/health/202...remium-increase-for-2022-is-biggest-ever.html


Ask the State and they communicate with ss and give you 148.00 just for asking


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 3, 2021)

Yes, I read about the increase. It's a little more than I originally read it would be but not unexpected.


----------



## Owlivia (Dec 4, 2021)

The greater part of the increase is to pay for potential prescription cost for a new drug for Alzheimer's patients. Without that, the increase was supposed to be around $7.00, not including the annual deductible increase.

The potential prescription usage is not something that is actually counted as a guaranteed usage.  The drug is only going to be sold by one company at an assumed cost of around $56,000 per patient, per year.  

I don't have the links anymore, but the drug has serious side effects leading to death (clots, aneurysms, ...) 

Somehow there is no media coverage or inquiry about this increase, the huge payments to one company, or the new drug.  I suppose that is the status quo.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 4, 2021)

Even if Medicare adds Aduhelm or aducanumab to the drug formulary it will still be out of reach for most people since Medicare only covers a portion of drug costs.

If it or similar drugs are effective in keeping people out of nursing homes it may still be worth the cost to individuals, private insurers, Medicare, or Medicaid.

We’ll see.


----------

